# Avocado wine???



## Snafflebit (Oct 9, 2020)

I was inspecting the avocados on my backyard tree today and had a crazy idea, avocado wine. It looks like there will be a big crop coming next year and I thought that it cannot be worse than water wine LOL. They aren’t exactly sweet, but they are a fruit. How would it work?



This is the “green monster” I like to call it, from where the babies come. It is still a little monster, but looks like the love child of Cousin It and the Jolly Green Giant.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Oct 9, 2020)

The avocado is 15% fat, and a trace of sugar. This will be a hard wine to produce, as an example of your finished wine picture three teaspoons of oil floating on the surface of a cup of grape juice or 2.4 cups of oil per gallon. ,,,, how much water did you want to dilute the avocado with?

Grape in comparison would have half a teaspoon of oil in a gallon.


----------



## Snafflebit (Oct 10, 2020)

I did not consider the fats. The grape oils are trapped in the seed, the flesh of the avocado has fat and avocado oil is easily oxidized also.


----------



## G259 (Oct 10, 2020)

Always thinking, that's good, but I'll say to 'just say no!' I don't see good things happening here, lol, but if you must . . .

Avocado is great on it's own, and you can freeze the flesh, so . . .


----------



## Juniper Hill (Oct 26, 2020)

Agree with G259 and Rice_Guy - don't think this will work. You'd have to add a lot of sugar and it is going to be an oily wine. If it were me I'd look to make a lot of Guacamole. Seriously good-looking avocado BTW!


----------



## Snafflebit (Oct 26, 2020)

So, the consensus is that avocado wine CAN be worse than water wine.

Maybe an old-fashioned fruit swap is needed, avocados for grapes.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Oct 27, 2020)

Snafflebit said:


> So, the consensus is that avocado wine CAN be worse than water wine.
> 
> Maybe an old-fashioned fruit swap is needed, avocados for grapes.


Looks like you will have more than you can eat, so why not ? Give it a try and let us know. Would be interesting to find how much green is left after fermenting.


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 27, 2020)

What you might do is buy some vodka and see if adding avocado to the vodka might produce a tincture you might enjoy. If the alcohol can extract the flavors you like and you can filter out the fats then it MIGHT be worthwhile trying to ferment on avocados . If the vodka cannot make an enjoyable liqueur then avocado may not be a good candidate. Steeping the fruit for a month (or wven 2 weeks) should be long enough to tell...


----------



## Snafflebit (Nov 9, 2020)

The avocado liqueur idea is excellent! As it turns out, I have run out of ripe avocados on the tree. This experiment will need to wait for the autumn.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 9, 2020)

It could , of course, wait... or you might look for some store bought avos to see if the idea has any legs. If you cannot make even a reasonable avo liqueur (or "brandy") from the vodka then you know that the idea of making a wine is likely to be more trouble than it is worth.


----------

